
Non-Euclidean Worlds Engine - nithinj
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEB11PQ9Eo8
======
techplex
The potential uses for this to solve the problem when the space in RL is
limited but the space in VR is infinite.

~~~
rini17
But you never walk in perfect circles(nor rectangles) and so you end up
hitting the meatspace wall sooner or later. Perhaps VR itself could steer you
away from walls as needed. Not sure if it's doable without the odd and moving
angles creeping the user out.

